# Red Wheat Beer



## punkin (4/11/12)

Hi, after a easy drinking wheat for the summer and i've altered the redback clone a little to give me a little colour and some more hop flavour.

Can anyone see any faults in this? is the caraamber too much for flavour or not enough for red colour?

Recipe is for an 84l batch.



> *redwheatNC84* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
> ...


----------



## jyo (4/11/12)

I never find caraamber to be an overpowering crystal so I think it would go well in a weizen. A 3% addition of caramalt has worked well for me in hefes. 

I guess you need to ask how red do you want it? A bit under 1% of carafaI (in addition to the caraamber) may get you there without adding noticeable roast flavours.


----------



## punkin (5/11/12)

I have some midnight wheat here so could use some of that.

.8% do you think?


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/12)

The key to a bright red beer is caraaroma and about 20-30g of roast barley.


----------



## punkin (5/11/12)

So 20-30 gm has an effect in 84l batch?

I don't have any caraoma only caraamber which i've read does the same thing?


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/12)

punkin said:


> So 20-30 gm has an effect in 84l batch?



Missed that 84 bit! 

80g and you'll get red colour without much noticable flavour change. 100+ and you'll start to notice the roastiness.

Caraaroma is a very dark red spec malt (350 EBC). It's also great at lifting/combining with the hop aroma. It's about 5 times darker than caraamber.


----------



## punkin (11/11/12)

It's in the mash tun now. I'll have to see how i go as far as the red goes, but should be good drinking either way.


----------

